# "Caveman" dies this week aged 93



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

http://www.idahostatesman.com/2010/04/23/1164899/death-of-caveman-ends-an-era-in.html


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

what a cool story.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

He sounds like a man I would have enjoyed knowing.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> what a cool story.


Totally agree. That is the kind of person you meet once and it stays with you for the rest of your life.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Favorite quote: "Moved by a friend to a care center in Salmon at age 93 because he was in failing health, he walked out and hitchhiked home."

Now that's a man of independent spirit


----------



## BRAinDead (Jan 12, 2007)

I hear his life insurance policy was through Geico.








:googly:


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Too bad he didn't know how to make cheese. That would have been cool.


----------

